# HSG or lap and dye HELP!?



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Afternoon ladies, 
I have my first appointment with a gyno on the 6th march (and counting...). I have a feeling I am going to be referred for more tests. I understand the difference between lap and dye and a HSG - but which one is best? I have to be honest I am a bit wary of a HSG because so many woman complain that it is painful, but it seems that these HSG cause a lot of women to fall pregnant after? I have no issues with time off work, my company are actually very supportive. Please share your experiences with me and advise me on which is best, so I can hopefully ask the gyno to refer me on to the best one. 

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had both and although I've had no issues with my laps, I wouldn't plan to have an operation unnecessarily!  I won't lie, there is some discomfort with an hsg, but this is short lived and there can be a lot more pain for a longer period with a lap.  If you have no other reason, such as suspected endometriosis or combining with ovarian drilling for PCOS there's no reason not to start with a simple 10 minute process.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Personally I would say unless you have reason to think you have endo or fibroids I would just take the HSG, if something comes back worrying in the HSG you might end up with a lap anyway 

I have had 2 laps and a HSG and all were fine, nothing like I read about. HSG felt like a smear and first lap I was back in work after 3 days, second lap was 6 hours long though so was off for 10 days then. I recover quick though I'm not advising anyone to return to work that soon 

Good luck! 

L xx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ladies. I have just read so many borrow stories about the HSG and Dr.Google has frightened the life out of me. Sort of had it in my head that if the a dye procedure is going to be really painful, then I would be rather be asleep throughout it lol. 
Thanks too all xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I read all that too and was terrified, it's supposed to hurt more if you have a blockage too and both mine were blocked

It was cramply don't get me wrong but it was over quick xx


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi

I had my HSG on Monday, it's nothing like a smear test, my was painful when the dye went in, however this passed after a few minutes, I ve not had any time off work with it, still in a little discomfort but nothing a few painkillers an't sort. I was very worrried about it, but even with the pain caused by the dye it wasn't as bad as some web pages suggested.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry I should of said 'My experience was very similar to a smear' speculum, pressure, cramping then spotting. It felt just like a smear to me, I didn't mean the procedure was a smear, the pain levels and sensation were very similar  (for me)  

We are all different though aren't we

I did pick up slight BV after so keep an eye, they do sometimes prescribe antibiotics as routine but I didn't get them

L x


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

That's ok Li   wish I was as lucky as you, but glad it's over with no. I didn't take any painkillers before hand but would recommend ppl do, just in case    xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey,

I'm having the lap, I want everything looked at all at once and this will be my 10th general anaesthetic so it really doesn't bother me
I'd rather be knocked out any day then deal with the pain


----------

